# Grow rooms almost done!!!!



## The Toker (Jul 26, 2008)

Here is my grow rooms, one for mothers, clones and vegatation. The smaller room is for my buds. Have made a window box for my air in and out. I am making inline fans with a fan called a vornadoe ( very powerful )which I got from Home Depot and I'am going to heat the air coming in with a ceramic heater in the duct line when the cold weather sets in, here in Michigan. both rooms use th same air exchange system. I will also heat the room with electric heat when needed. When I built my house I insulated with Icynene a spray expansion foam insulation, so the temp in my house is quite level and not alot of up and down temps. I also have hydronic heating in the floors which also helps with consistency. My florecent lights in the veg room are 6500k, 3400 lumens for each bulb. There are 3 bulbs per fixture. The bloom room has 3000k, 2850 lumens each and again 3 for that fixture. I will post more pics of the air exchange system as I progress. I still have a bit to do but would like to hear from all of you on any suggestions.

Thanks for looking
The Toker:ccc:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 27, 2008)

Man it's lookin good so far..you ganna use fluro for flower too or HID?
Thats a hell of a set up though..ganna be a little jungle!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 27, 2008)

That's a sweet little "play room" you've built for yourself. 

Invest in a HPS. It will make all the difference.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 27, 2008)

Good looking Grow Place bro...Makes mine look miserable 
 I wish I had some more space at home to dedicate on growing... 
Waiting to see some flowers in there...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 27, 2008)

looks like you have some quallity time spent in there...is this a soil/hydro grow?...looking forward to the grow..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 27, 2008)

man i wish i had that kinda space to grow in. looking foward to seeing some big indoor grows. grow them big-and-fat bro...


----------



## King Bud (Jul 27, 2008)

First things first.. get some blinds!


----------



## The Toker (Jul 27, 2008)

Going with aeroponics, I'll be posting the farther along I get

The Toker


----------



## The Toker (Jul 27, 2008)

Window is getting blacked out. Right now nobody can see in that window, lots of acres youknow!!!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 27, 2008)

sounds good,.i dont think youll have near as many problems with heat when using them lights,i have 2 600 watt hps lights,so the heat in the room is serious.is this the fan your getting?
http://www.target.com/Vornado-3-Spe...1583-6630218?ie=UTF8&rh=k:vornado_fans&page=1


----------



## IRISH (Jul 28, 2008)

Beautiful room Toker with a capital B:hubba: .


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 28, 2008)

Sweet setup...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 28, 2008)

The first pic reminds me of my jr high science room.


----------



## Mogwi (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow. Looks great man. Has a very professional look to it. Good luck man. Be safe.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 1, 2008)

where did you go toker?, need bud porn.:hubba: ...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 1, 2008)

:hubba: 





			
				banjobuzz said:
			
		

> where did you go toker?, need bud porn.:hubba: ...


----------



## The Toker (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm here go to these links

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=307532#post307532


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=308912#post308912

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30536

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30535


----------

